# Free martin question....



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I just recently bought a small group of cows, when I went to pick them up the guy told me that 2 of them had been twins and were freemartin. While I understand what a freemartin is, I have some questions about them.

First of all, I plan to sell them off for freezer beef, is there any reason that I should disclose to the buyer that they are freemartin? I assume it wont matter. And my assumption is that this wont effect the beef?

And second. Growing up we always put beef in the freezer between 800, and 1000lbs, and were usually looking at 2sh yo cows, these 2 are 3-4yo. How will this effect the meat? these cows have been grass raised.

Jim


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Free-martin is only that the heifer can't breed...but there is actually like a 9-11% chance that they can. But saying that, it doesn't change the taste of beef. I would be more than happy to put a free-martin in my freezer.

I don't know enough about cows to comment on the age question....except to say that I have a 3 yr old jersey steer that will one day next year make his way into my freezer. Even if I wait until he's 4, he's still going there. Age won't make a difference. 

This year we put an old cow into the freezer...the only down side is she just didn't have a lot of meat on her. (which is the only reason my jersey steer didn't end up there.)


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I sold two freemartins last year as half beefs to 4 different buyers. Customers who knew what a freemartin was were pleased as they had heard freemartin beef was tastier (hope it was, I didn't get any of those two so I don;t know myself) customers who did not know asked and it was a nice chance to discuss the cattle, how there were raised and the fact that some people say freemartin beef is yummier. So yes~ I'd disclose that they are freemartins. If your selling as beef it may increase the desirability~ if your selling live it will negate the possibility of the buyer deciding to sell them as future breeders rather than butchering them.

Mine were only 2 year olds grass fed holstiens, dressed out at around 500lbs hanging weight each.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

The older they are the tougher they get thats why most cull cows get turned in to just hamburger

But at 3-4 idk if you would even notice it we butchered a 3 year old jersey that just didnt grow like the rest and he was fine couldnt even tell he was 3 years old (we usually butcher around 18-24 months old) and have been doing that for 15plus years so i was worried about one being 3 years old and it turned out fine for me


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

My mother butchered the old milk cow, and unfortunately had most of her made into hamburger because of the age. What there was in steak and roasts was ALL FORK TENDER, didn't need a knife at all to cut it up at the table. Just delicious. I figure it was the combination of pasture exercise, grazing and getting grained for milk production. So cow had well distributed fat thru the meat, for the tender flavor. Mom sure kicked herself on that for a long time.

I would think that 3-4 year olds, grazed and pasture exercised, with grain for about 2 months before processing to add some fat for more tender meat, should be excellent beef in the freezer.


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Them being freemartins won't affect the meat, never heard it was "tastier" as Cheryl has:shrug:.

As for their age, they should be fine. Grass fed beef finished properly isn't generally ready for butcher until they reach the 26-24mo range anyway (depending on feed value of course). We butchered a 5 yo cow last spring and she was fantastic....best she'd ever been (she was a cranky ol' girl).Meat was tender and flavorful. Depending on your market and their condition you could advertise them as grass fed and do quite well on them or if you prefer grain them for 45-60 days to add some fat if needed.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Best beef I ever raised on this farm by a wide margin was a freemartin, and I've eaten steers of different ages and older cows, too. If I had a choice of a freemartin or steer, I'd take the freemartin every time.


----------



## farmallmom (Mar 14, 2013)

I've never heard that freemartins have tastier beef either! Interesting. 
We generally slaughter by 2 yrs old. Our latest steer (Beltie/Herford X) we just sent to slaughter at 3. We are heading to the slaughterhouse today to cut. The carcass hung for 10ish days, which is about what our butcher does with younger animals anyway.
I admit to being a bit nervous about the older age. We shall see.
Either way, to disclose or not is up to you. It might open up some conversations with potential buyers, which is always a good thing!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a site that could give you some ideas to consider, on hanging beef to get the "aging effect" of tender meat in your freezer meat. My mom never would leave a beef at the processor if he wouldn't hang it longer than 14 days, and our meat was TENDER. Our local processor place does 14 days of hanging automatically, and I pay for an additional 3 days hung, before they cut it up for us. Again, TENDER in all cuts and very flavorful.

http://www.mbmeatpacking.com/Aging.html

10 days hanging is about the LEAST time you can hang the meat, to expect an OK product, but not superior flavor or tenderness. The more days hanging is BETTER in the results. You don't want meat hung over 21 days, in several USDA articles I have read.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

goodhors said:


> http://www.mbmeatpacking.com/Aging.html
> 
> The more days hanging is BETTER in the results. You don't want meat hung over 21 days, in several USDA articles I have read.


I hung some for 21 days ONCE. We did not loose a lot but had to trim quite a bit because of mold. I think 14 days is plenty.


----------



## farmallmom (Mar 14, 2013)

goodhors said:


> Here is a site that could give you some ideas to consider, on hanging beef to get the "aging effect" of tender meat in your freezer meat. My mom never would leave a beef at the processor if he wouldn't hang it longer than 14 days, and our meat was TENDER. Our local processor place does 14 days of hanging automatically, and I pay for an additional 3 days hung, before they cut it up for us. Again, TENDER in all cuts and very flavorful.
> 
> http://www.mbmeatpacking.com/Aging.html
> 
> 10 days hanging is about the LEAST time you can hang the meat, to expect an OK product, but not superior flavor or tenderness. The more days hanging is BETTER in the results. You don't want meat hung over 21 days, in several USDA articles I have read.


Interesting, thanks!
We've always had tender and flavorful meat even at 10 days. It would be great if it could possibly be more tender and flavorful than it already is.
FWIW, we got 618lbs out of the steer I mentioned previously. The meat looks great as we are packaging it. (Almost done!)


----------



## CrabbyChicken (Mar 4, 2013)

The first steer we raised hung for 16 days. There were some off flavors in the beef, not all but everyonce in a while. This heifer hung for 10 days and the meat was sooo much better. Maybe a little tough but very delicious!


----------

